# This video makes me want one



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I want a car to look good on the inside and out. the problem is with the Corvette, the interior is cheap, not only because it looks cheap, but most of the interior panels feel like tuppawear.

As for exterior, look at any Ferrari product these days, almost all of them are ugly as hell because they want to sacrifice looks for aerodynamics. The Enzo is a perfect example, one of the best cars on the road today but looks like some guy slapped together some rectangles and triangles to make a car.


----------



## z3-007 (Feb 9, 2006)

Corvette = ******* luxury :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: 

Way over priced for something that only goes fast in a staright line and has the exact same interior materials as a low model Chevrolet or Pontiac.


----------



## IzzyX5 (Aug 28, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> I want a car to look good on the inside and out. the problem is with the Corvette, the interior is cheap, not only because it looks cheap, but most of the interior panels feel like tuppawear.
> 
> As for exterior, look at any Ferrari product these days, almost all of them are ugly as hell because they want to sacrifice looks for aerodynamics. The Enzo is a perfect example, one of the best cars on the road today but looks like some guy slapped together some rectangles and triangles to make a car.


Enzos look like Indy cars... Thats exactly why its one of the best. No other car can compare to the aerodynamics and handling.

http://www.rsportscars.com/foto/04/ferrarienzo_25_1024.jpg

http://www.rsportscars.com/foto/04/ferrarienzo_schumacher.jpg


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

z3-007 said:


> Corvette = ******* luxury :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Way over priced for something that only goes fast in a staright line and has the exact same interior materials as a low model Chevrolet or Pontiac.


Are you serious? Did you watch the video:dunno: It's a very well built machine give credit where credit is due. I don't know of any corvette that's had a upscale interior, so I guess the lack of a great interior is a surprise right? It sounds like you got your ass handed to you by a corvette recently and you're just a little bit angry still :rofl:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

A friend of mine bought a Z06 and had a shop redo the interior ($10k)

As Borat would say "Very Nice"

That put it in quality up with the competition. I wonder why they (GM) don't offer this service through a top line trim shop?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

lao270 said:


> A friend of mine bought a Z06 and had a shop redo the interior ($10k)
> 
> As Borat would say "Very Nice"
> 
> That put it in quality up with the competition. I wonder why they (GM) don't offer this service through a top line trim shop?


They should do that from the factory at the same price!

But they are penny pinchers.:tsk:


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

lao270 said:


> A friend of mine bought a Z06 and had a shop redo the interior ($10k)
> 
> As Borat would say "Very Nice"
> 
> That put it in quality up with the competition. I wonder why they (GM) don't offer this service through a top line trim shop?


Sounds pretty cool, do you have any pictures?


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

+1, see if you can point us to some pics. $10K doesn't buy that much luxury. Caravaggio makes upscale vette seats... for $3500 each!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

z3-007 said:


> Corvette = ******* luxury :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Way over priced for something that only goes fast in a staright line and has the exact same interior materials as a low model Chevrolet or Pontiac.


If you watched the Video you would have seen that the handling on that Z06 is quite good. I am no fan of any American car and have never bought an American car but credit here is deserved for building a car this good. As for the interior it can be replaced, look at the American airlines from Boeing and then go get in a new Boeing in Emirates Airlines and look at how nice the interior is. They replaced the whole interior or had it upgraded. I probably watched this video over 10 times now.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> They should do that from the factory at the same price!
> 
> But they are penny pinchers.:tsk:


Their goal is to produce a volume high performance car at a value. The interior in this case did not get the best of it. They could have done better. What they should offer is a better interior for money for those who wish to pay the extra amount. Porsche does that with their interior. One could easily add $10K in upgrades from Porsche. The interior on the Porsches wins hands down but that is German and this is American. I still think that they built an excellent car for the price one pays. Yes, the interior isn't all that great but it's not all that bad either.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

lao270 said:


> A friend of mine bought a Z06 and had a shop redo the interior ($10k)
> 
> As Borat would say "Very Nice"
> 
> That put it in quality up with the competition. I wonder why they (GM) don't offer this service through a top line trim shop?


If you have pictures, please post them for us to see.


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

z3-007 said:


> Corvette = ******* luxury :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Way over priced for something that only goes fast in a staright line and has the exact same interior materials as a low model Chevrolet or Pontiac.


"...only goes fast in a staright line". Holy **** where do these people come from? The handling capabilities of the Z06 are tremendous and WELL DOCUMENTED. How can you not know this? 

I know it is incredibly difficult to reconcile the fact that a company like GM can actually build a world-class performance machine. However, they did it in spades using tried-and-true "old-school" techniques (light weight, large displacement) coupled with modern engineering. I agree that we'll probably see GM either go bankrupt or merge with another company in the near future, and it's entirely their fault. Would I ever own a 'Vette? Truthfully, I'll probably never own another GM product but I'm not going to dismiss the Z06 because of that.

Seriously, enough with these sour-grapes yahoos and their piss-soaked Wheaties who can't come to grips with the Z06's performance.  x infinity +1


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> I want a car to look good on the inside and out. the problem is with the Corvette, the interior is cheap, not only because it looks cheap, but most of the interior panels feel like tuppawear.


I don't think the interior on my 06 Corvette is cheap ... I find the seats *very *comfortable, the knobs & buttons for the HVAC have a nice feel, the steering wheel feels great, the paddle shifters are placed perfectly and they have a good feel when using them to shift, the center console looks nice and solid. Plus look at the glove box area or dashboard, the material is thick with a nice quality to it.

What I don't like is the turn signal stalk and the cruise control switches which are pretty much the same exact ones back when I had a 93 Vette

Keep in mind I have the new Audi A6 so it's not like I need to defend the Vette interior ... Audi's interiors blow away just about anyone ...

Meanwhile when it comes to which one to drive in the morning the Vette wins 5 out of 7 days a week.


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

=theslik1;2059406]"..


> .only goes fast in a staright line". Holy **** where do these people come from? The handling capabilities of the Z06 are tremendous and WELL DOCUMENTED. How can you not know this?


Amen.

The current C6 Z06 has the second fastest lap time for the Ring, behind the Carrera GT. I should remember the number, but I can't. Mid 7 minutes or some such.



> I know it is incredibly difficult to reconcile the fact that a company like GM can actually build a world-class performance machine. However, they did it in spades using tried-and-true "old-school" techniques (light weight, large displacement) coupled with modern engineering.


It is only ignorance and blind loyalty to a rondel that is talking when people dismiss the Z06.



> I agree that we'll probably see GM either go bankrupt or merge with another company in the near future, and it's entirely their fault. Would I ever own a 'Vette? Truthfully, I'll probably never own another GM product but I'm not going to dismiss the Z06 because of that.


Actually, the newer models of GM are going to do very well. The new Saturn lineup is going gangbusters (Aura, Outlook, Astra). Buick, of all brands, has a homerun with the new Enclave (all of GMs CUV's will do well) and the GMT900 trucks have been very well recieved. Toss in the new CTS, stretched STS and GM has probably turned the corner. (At least it's stock has.  )



> Seriously, enough with these sour-grapes yahoos and their piss-soaked Wheaties who can't come to grips with the Z06's performance.  x infinity +1


+1


----------



## Thertorch (Mar 10, 2004)

spots said:


> So when I am driving my truck-which was about the same money as my BMW-I should look at BMW drivers and not give a second thought to the nicer interior, handling and style because I have a more practical vehicle that can seat 6, tow 18000lbs, launch boats, and gets the same fuel economy? c'mon
> Some people buy cars for speed. Some buy for luxury. When I see some bald fool drive by me in his Z06 I think he is a idiot for buying a POS GM product. Same goes for anyone who purchases a Caddilac.
> The Z06 is a lump.
> Not to mention the company that builds them will be t!ts up soon-which it should be for pushing lousy products on a dumb public.


Let me guess.

Your first car was a Monza, right?


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

z3-007 said:


> Corvette = ******* luxury :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:
> 
> Way over priced for something that only goes fast in a staright line .


 Who`s your pharmacist? I`d really like to try some of that "stuff"


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

The Z06 is one hell of a car!!! That being said, the interior blows..........


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Ummm, if the Corvette interior is cheap then what we can say about the new BMW interiors?  

Every time I see the 3/5/6/Z Series interiors the only thing that I see is not only a crappy layout but some serious cost cutting in materials, as in cheap. Only when equipped with Full Leather or Individual is that they start looking decent from mediocre, IMO. The good news is that BMW knows that they are not fooling anybody with this crap, so they fixed the materials in the 7 in 2006, in the X3 in 2007 and simply went back to do it right from the get go in the new X5 interior. The crappy layout stayed but at least the materials are what they should be in this price bracket...

I like the Corvette a lot and the layout of the interior is pretty good but I cannot stand that interior material quality and texture for the money that they ask. If I want a race car with a real low cost interior I get an Elise with the new FI engine and probably I will be there with the Z06 in a track. 

I do not see the problem of having the cake and eat too with the Z06. It is just that there is no need at all for GM to continue doing this crap with the interiors, IMO. At least somehow they are starting to listen, their new trucks and Cadillac are getting really nice interiors. A $5000 Full Leather interior option could fix the Z06 right away with a minimal weight increase.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Technic said:


> Ummm, if the Corvette interior is cheap then what we can say about the new BMW interiors?
> 
> Every time I see the 3/5/6/Z Series interiors the only thing that I see is not only a crappy layout but some serious cost cutting in materials, as in cheap. Only when equipped with Full Leather or Individual is that they start looking decent from mediocre, IMO. The good news is that BMW knows that they are not fooling anybody with this crap, so they fixed the materials in the 7 in 2006, in the X3 in 2007 and simply went back to do it right from the get go in the new X5 interior. The crappy layout stayed but at least the materials are what they should be in this price bracket...
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact, I agree with everything you said.

I was given an E90 325i loaner to drive around in and I was very disappointed with the quality of materials and how things look, felt, and operated. The seats were piss poor, they leatherette was sticky and my clothes felt like they were being torn off my back when I got in and out of the car, the doors felt cheap when I shut them, the trunk had a crappy sound to it when closed it, the center console felt flimsy, the dash felt hard and plasticy....let's see...thats just a short list, but you get the point.

As for the E46 325i's they blow the interior quality of the E90's out of the water by far. They actually seem like the designers and engineers worked together instead of having clashing ideas.

I love Audi interiors, they're well known for having high quality, very elegant interiors. BMW can take a page out of Audi's book in that regard. I sat in an 2004 A8 L the other day and I was like "I want this car" the second I got into it because everything felt quality made and well designed (even their iDrive concept thing was great!), but once I started driving it I yearned to have my car back for the "Ultimate Driving Experience".


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Hahaha....Read the comments


Quote: i love american cars, europeans built sissy cars for gays 
who needs 10000 rpm in a street car, the engine of this vette has a great compromise of low end V8 torque and a happy revving engine, just great:Un-Quote

Someone needs to show him some real german muscle...


----------

